# British Passport for my Adopted Son



## limbjo (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi I was just wandering if anyone could help me. 
My wife and I have lived in Canada for 13 years now our children are all grown up.
So we decided we would like to adopt a child from the Alberta Government.
After a year of paperwork we were given a georgous little boy who was 2months old when we got him He is now 14 months old and doing really well.
We want to take him to England for a year this November. we would love to get his british citizenship But to apply for it while in Canada can take up to six months or longer then to get his passport would not leave much time, plus the expense of 500pounds to apply for citizenship. Is there an easier alternative like would it be cheaper to do it in the uk and just get his Canadian passport but then I think he would also need a visa? We most definitly want him to have british status like ourselves. Confused hopefully someone can help.


----------

